# What would be a fair price to pay for NOS 595?



## Speed_Metal (Feb 9, 2004)

and how does the 595 compare to the 585 origin with an easton ec90 post? 
specifically concerning weight.


----------



## Eben (Feb 6, 2005)

I wouldn't pay more than $1000 for a perfect example in the exact color you want. 

I've been following the market on these for a while and have bought and sold a few Looks over the last three years. If you look at what they actually sell for on Ebay, a good used example will usually go for $6-750. People list them for all sorts of crazy prices but that's the average of what they sell for. The XL I'm riding now was basically new but had been built with the seat mast cut. I paid $675. Of course, it all depends on how long you're willing to wait for a NOS example in your size to go on the open market. 

As far as weights, I'd look at weightweenies for real-world numbers on the different versions of these frames. I would be surprised if the 595 was that much lighter. It's more aero, more engineered/integrated, and more of a pain. It also looks cooler and rides slightly better, in my book ;-)


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

I personally wouldn't pay more than ~$1300-1500 range. Anything over $2000 would be a rip off imo. If you can find a gently used 595, I would go for it.


----------



## Eben (Feb 6, 2005)

Actually, I would agree with tranzformer if you're really buying one that's been sitting at a dealer since new. I have no idea what wholesale was on these but it's likely that the shop would be losing more than a little money if they let it go for less than $1300. If it's a private sale, on ebay or craigslist or wherever I stand by my recommendation.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

IMO the integrated seat mast thing was a fad, a solution looking for a problem that didn't exist. I find it hard to think there was any weight difference to a 585 what with the bulky mast topper needed, compared to a regular post. In the used market it's a total liability.

My very minty but used 585 frame set cost me $750 in late 2013 and it's a wonderful frame. Look for that instead.


----------



## Eben (Feb 6, 2005)

I agree that the integrated seat mast is more of an inconvenience than a benefit but, given that it is still in use today by LOOK and a number of other companies, I wouldn't call it a fad. It looks good, at least, and I can see how it could be seen as a plus from an engineering standpoint.


----------

